# pregunta de novato. 802.11g 802.11n

## Juan Facundo

Amigos quiero preguntarles esto:

¿si tengo una placa de red configurada con hostapd en 802.11n, puede conectarse una máquina que tiene un placa inalámbrica 802.11g como máximo?

es decir ¿un red 802.11n, acepta conecciones 802.11g?Last edited by Juan Facundo on Tue Oct 18, 2011 9:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

Ten en cuenta de que son dos parámetros distintos. Si quieres activar g, debes de indicarlo con hw_mode=g; para activar n debes indicarlo con ieee80211n=1

Más información en: 

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/hostapd#Wireless_Interface

Aunque el extracto relevante es:

 *Quote:*   

> hw_mode needs to be something that all of your hardware supports. Setting this to 'g' is probably the most common setup, and also enables backwards compatability with 802.11b devices. Note, this is not where you enable 802.11n support, as 802.11n operates on top of 802.11a or 802.11g's functionality.

 

----------

## Juan Facundo

Ok, entiendo ahora que se configuran de dos modos distintos. Pero, puede ser ? o no?

disculpa, es que no tengo muy claro algunas cosas...

----------

## agdg

Si, puedes tener activo tanto el modo g como el n. Y cualquier dispositivo bgn podrá conectarse.

----------

## Juan Facundo

muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta ...

----------

